# Wanna get back on the horse



## Loverboy007 (Sep 9, 2018)

Hey Gang,

I've been divorced for about 5 yrs now. She has moved on (long story). I actually loved her, still have her/our photos. But I sincerely want to move on. 

I've been dating an old college friend for 2 yrs. She's also divorced with 2 kids. She was amazing, like a dream come true for the 1st year. It was like we were IN LOVE like nobody could be, seriously she gave me more of everything that I could imagine in every way. However, as her kids are growing up, it's all about them... I am out of focus, as if she hardly even needs me. Love life is bad, and though we don't argue, she is ignoring me like anything. She makes plenty of money and spoils her kids to a point that they're just brats now. I feel useless in her life. And indirectly she's gives me that message that we will never marry.

Well, it seems I'll have to move on.... Just sharing my feelings with you guys since this is my 1st post. I hope I find a true soulmate soon.

Best,
Loverboy


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep, sounds like it's time for you to move on. 

This is a very typical cycle. After 18 to 24 months that infatuation dyes down and this is what you are left with. That's why it's smart to wait 18 - 24 months to know whether or not a relationship is worth making permanent.

Have you talked to her at all about where things are now?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Yep, sounds like it's time for you to move on.
> 
> This is a very typical cycle. After 18 to 24 months that infatuation dyes down and this is what you are left with. That's why it's smart to wait 18 - 24 months to know whether or not a relationship is worth making permanent.
> 
> Have you talked to her at all about where things are now?


On this 18 to 24 month waiting period. I agree, I do.
For the younger, for the middle aged.

Not for the old, no Maam!

18 to 24 years is a lifetime to old feet.
Feet, now whittled down to inches.

For this loverboy, yes for him.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

Move on. My friend married a women with two teen boys and they fight over disciplining them. The boys do not respect him and are always arguing with him. His is third in his new wife’s life after the two sons. His wife’s family treats him like an outsider as they liked the old husband a lot. The poor guy comes to work on holidays and weekends to get away from his “family” that he is an outsider in. He is 72 and still working because he does not want to be at home. 

At best it is difficult to be in a relationships with someone with kids. It presents a lot of problems and ares for disagreement. However I have seen it work when the ex husband was a creep and the kids hated him. However if the kids still like their Dad, you are the interloper. Personally I would not date someone with kids at home unless they were like 1-3 years old were you can actually be accepted as their father. I do have male and female friends who remarried early in life when their kids were not in school yet and the new spouse is treated like a parent. In two cases the child was adopted by the new spouse. So it all depends on the situation and how you are treated.


----------

